# Penn jigmaster 500 rod recommendation



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Got a very nice Penn jigmaster 500 and need to find a rod for it.any recommendations?


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

thereelguy850 said:


> Got a very nice Penn jigmaster 500 and need to find a rod for it.any recommendations?


That really depends what your going to do with it. 

Are you going to cast it off the beach. This is on the surf fishing sections so I assume your casting it?????????????

I got my first surf rod with a 500 Jigmaster on it. It is an 11'3" Diawa Sealine Surf 8-10 

One thing is, if you learn to cast that SOB you can cast anything.

I have 2 Jigmasters one for a backup............
If you lived in NC you could use them to pin rig off a pier of kings. The east coast boys do it that way. The gulf piers frown on it. You could use a short standup boat rod for that. 
I don't cast it much anymore,
I am sort of a Tackle Hoe now and got a couple lot nicer surf set ups with magged reels and nice light rods. I only buy used rods well sometimes I buy a new one. But not more than $200.
The jigmasters and the Sealine surf have just been sitting around collecting dust. 
Good luck


----------

